
I am declaring war on the phone zombie apocalypse - jlangenauer
https://medium.com/@andrewdoherty/i-am-declaring-war-on-the-phone-zombie-apocalypse-4623a5836c42
======
zimpenfish
"In the history of our species, we’ve never been more socially isolated and
alone than we are today."

Anecdata: I have (sometimes crippling) social anxiety - the Internet (and
later mobile phones) have made it possible for me to connect with people,
become unisolated, and much less alone than the 20 years I suffered before
they appeared.

~~~
charliebrickner
I can't wait until more of us can come to the simple conclusion that maybe
"phones aren't for everybody, ...all the time"

That way some of us can still appreciate the pros of this technology and those
that are more concerned with the cons can adjust with their communication
habits among family and friends accordingly.

------
anotherai
Yaas :)

